# High Natural Killer Cells and early miscariags. Is someone with a succesful pregnancy



## Carmina29

Hello! My name is Carmin and I'm new to babyandbump.com. I decided to register because I read some interesting stories and discussions on the forums.

I recently came across with publications and older posts on different forums that sustain that the women Immunity system can be responsible for miscarriage. More exactly, an Elevated Number of Natural killer Cells can lead to early aborsion by simply causing the uterus to reject the pregnancy.

I suffered 4 early heartbreaking miscarriages and since all the tests we have done on both my husband and me, including kariotype were normal, now I'm interested to test for NATURAL KILLER Cells and other immunity system connected tests. My doctor showed very interested to have me tested for NK

In this regard I have a question and look forward for your reply.
- Is there someone that tested positive with High Natural Killer Cells and follow a succesful treatment with Prednisolone?
-Is there someone suffering of recurrent early miscarriages and fallowed a good treatment that lead to a successful pregnancy?

I appreciate your help. Your advice and experience is well received and believe it will be very helpful. Thank you Very much!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am sorry, I have NO advice, but I am hoping someone will .
Good Luck and I am very sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I'm sorry for all of your losses :hugs: I know how heartbreaking it is. I don't have information about NK cells, but I have been following this journal here. She is taking steroids this time around and so far so good! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/500350-7-early-loses-high-nk-cells-bun-int-oven.html


----------



## Carmina29

I read the post and surprisingly this treatment sounds promising. Thank you Girlnextdoor for posting the link. Hope more women will come to share with us their success pregnancy & treatment.


----------



## jojo23

sorry hun no advice but didnt want to read and run... hope you get lots of info on this and so sorry for your losses xxxx


----------



## Carmina29

Thank you Jojo23!


----------



## baileybram

Hi Hun,

I know a lady who had recurrent mc and was found to have nk cells she was treated at liverpool (i think) she went onto to have a healthy baby boy she isnt on this site but if you pm me i will give you the address of the site there are a few ladies who have had treatment for nk cells xxxx


----------



## Carmina29

Thank you very much baileybram, I would appreciate if you can forward the link so I can contact that lady to ask few questions. I'm very happy to hear good news. Hopefully this treatment will be a common practice someday and if this really works sure many miscarriages will be avoided to happen in the future.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Carmina29

I am currently awaiting my appt with Prof Siobhan Quenby on 13th May, she is at Hartlands Hopsital in Birmingham and runs a clinic for recurrent m/c on Fridays.
You can get a referral by your gp, however Prof Quenby is not carrying out NK Cells testing at the moment, they are working on PROMISE trials, which is Progesterone in Recurrent Miscarriage.

I suffer from recurrent m/c and am currently on progesterone and aspirin therapy, however I have explained to Hartlands that I am not interested in the PROMISE trials as I already have a prescription for progesterone (wouldn't want to risk getting the placebo in trials either), they have told me to come along anyway, as Prof Quenby will prescribe prednisolone, if it is suitable depending on your history and if you have previously tried progesterone without success.

I know that Dr Shehata at Misccariage Clinic in London is still carrying out NK Cell tests and I believe you can also get a referral via the NHS, however I am not sure how long the waiting list would be and it can prove to be quite expensive to go privately for the tests, depending on travel/accomodation etc, tests etc etc....

Website for more info is:

www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk

I hope you find this helpful.

Best wishes to you, Lee x


----------



## LeeC

Carmina.

I just assumed you were in UK, if not, I'm sorry for waffling on.

x


----------



## Carmina29

Thank you LeeC, I appreciate for trying to help me. I live in Pennsylvania and unfortunately this specialized Clinics in NK cells are few, and can't find one in my state.... this mean I need to work with one out state.

My current physician does not have any experience with N.K treatment cells He wanted to try it when he first heard about it and few weeks later he changed his mind. He explained me, he does not want to try because he is concerned about the side effects of Prednisolone on my body. I totally agree that...He also believes Baby Aspirin is not a good alternative either because a recent study proved that Aspirin leads to Subchronianic Hematoma in second trimester. To leave the studies behind, I have read so many stories of women all over the world, that had been treated with Aspirin and they experienced good pregnancies and delivered healthy babies.

I don't understand why this studies are made on treatments that are already in practice instead to investigate for better treatment alternatives. These studies can be really misleading since majority of the women take aspirin in combination with other medication or have a history of other problems. Maybe the dosage was too high and may cause more harm than good. Too much of anything can cause problems. Not all of us we react the same, that is why we need to be treated individually. 

I have something to share with you and maybe you want to discuss this with your doctor, I have found a natural variant of Prednisolone -*Wobenzym*, This medication has the same properties and usage as Prednisolone and the good side is - this medication involves less side effects and it is safe to use during the pregnancy. I have read some women took it during the second to -third trimester. 

You mentioned that your doctor offered you progesterone. I was on progesterone during my last pregnancy. I took 50 mg of Prog. suppository but I suspect my pregnancy was not viable before I started with Progesterone. I intend to take it during my next pregnancy. Not to mention I have heard so many progesterone success stories including a cousin, my sister in low and a family friend that were successfully treated with progesterone after multiple miscarriages & they delivered healthy babies.

LeeC dear you have mentioned in your post BIG NAMES. I have heard of both prof. Quenby and Dr. Shehata. I have read many, many articles about Dr. Shehata. The so publicized story of a lady with 18 miscarriages caught my interest to later discover NK Cells . I have never heard about N.K. cells before since I read an article about dr. Shehata's success case study.He is a brilliant and good hearted physician. Wish there are more doctors like him everywhere!!! 

LeeC, I wish you good luck and hope to find your answers! I feel we are both very close to discover the cause of our misfortunes.


----------



## NKC success

I had a healthy baby girl 5 weeks ago. Prior to her birth I had 4 early miscarriages. Dr thum in lister fertility clinic London tested my blood for elevated natural killer cells and they were - too high for steroid treatment. He prescribed intralipids infusions. I did early preg test and had the infusions at 4 and 8 weeks. Point of care in Ireland gave me the infusions so one trip to London for blood test was all I needed. I also had low progesterone and used pessaries to treat prior to getting pregnant end early inpregnancy. Let me know if you have any other questions. Hope this is of help.


----------



## Carmina29

First of all *Happy Mother's Day!!!* -and -*Congratulations on having your well deserved baby girl!!*! *God bless you and enjoy your daughter for many, many. many happy years and may god bless her with everything good in this world. *

Your our story gives me so much hope and sure you are/will be an inspiration for other women.Thank you for sharing your successful treatment with us.

As you sow on my previous post, I had 4 miscarriages as well and now I'm interested to test for Nk cells but first I wanted to hear, if for sure there are other women that tested and treated for High NK cell. I'm very happy to have this opportunity to talk with you directly.

I'm planning to test for NK cells assay as soon as possible. We just scheduled an appointment with a new doctor to discuss where we can have the tests done. What I have in common with you is - I have tested low normal in Progesterone- during pregnancy my progesterone tested low. 

My current Reproductive Endocrinologist did not want to prescribe me anything, even progesterone before pregnancy, although I explained him that in Europe this is a common practice. I believe in Progesterone/ Ustrogestan administration prior attempting pregnancy but I never heard about Pessaries. I don't know what they really are. I will ask my physician about pessaries before pregnancy.

Here I have some questions for you - Here we go...first I want to know - When you started with the pessaries? 2 or 3 months before pregnancy? and what kind of intralipids infusions you took? I don't know so much about this treatments, I have heard about soya oil infusions...I guess there are others I don't know. Did you took any other medications along with the pessaries and infusions? Did you tested positive for other medical conditions leading to miscarriages (as for example a blood clothing disorder, thyroid or other)? 

Thank you again and I look forward for your answer!!!
Best of luck CarminM


----------



## babygt

Hello,

I just wanted to share my story with you as I was tested for high NK cells back in Sept 2004 by Dr Hassan Shehata in London. The test came back high and I was put on a course of 25mg prednisolone, 40mg clexane (blood thinning injections and 75mg baby asprin. I was to take these every day from as soon as I had a positive pregnancy test until I got to 12 weeks.

I am very pleased to say that after 3 miscarriages, I went on to have not one but two healthy baby boys who are now 4 and 5 whilst on this medication, it certainly worked for me!

I must say I had very little side effects aswell.

Good luck with your findings, I truly hope you manage to get yourself tested.

xxx


----------



## Carmina29

babygt that's a great news!!! I'm so so happy for you. God bless you!You really made my day with your post. You and NKC Success, give me so much hope!. I can't wait to have myself tested and try the treatment. I have a feeling my miracle will happen soon!!!

Thank you so very much for sharing your story with me. You mentioned Dr. Shehata. I know all about Dr.Shehata. He is a miracle worker!. I read about him all over the internet. Unfortunately I live in USA and It would involve too much to be his patient but If I were living closer, he would be my first choice. 

Oh dear babygt, I have a question for you. You mention you took heparin clexane and aspirin? Did you tested positive for a blood clothing disorder or you took the medicine just inventively? My current RE doesn't want to put me on this medications because he believes they will harm me. I'm going to see a new doctor on May 23 and hope I will receive a good response. I want to fallow a treatment for my next pregnancy. I don't want to repeat the past 
Thank you so much again!!!


----------



## Carmina29

sorry for my spelling mistakes I was in rush..i wanted to find out if your doctor prescribes Clexane and heparin as preventive measure in order to avoid blood clothing, even to patients without blood clothing. I have heard that aspirin is very good and it is used to improve the blood flow in the uterus. I'm very interested in this treatment and look forward to see how I test. Regardless how my test will be I want to make sure there are treatments available. Thank you again babygt!


----------



## babygt

Hi there,

You are very welcome, I wish more ladies could have this treatment as I think after 3 miscarriages, to have two healthy pregnancies, one 18 months after the other, it must have made a difference.

All of my tests came back negative for any other disorders other than the elevated NK cells, so the clexane/heparin was purely for a preventative measure. 

I think the main drug was the prednisolone to 'suppress' my immune system, and then the clexane/heparin and asprin are there to prevent clotting (even though I didn't show as having any clotting disorders).

I'm so glad that my story has given you much hope, and any other questions, if I can help, then I will be happy to answer.

xxx


----------



## hollee

Hi

i have just been diagnosed with higher than normal levels of NKC at the liverpool womens hospital in the uk, they have rencently started a programme to test anyone that may be at risk. i have had 1 failed attempt of IVF and sadly miscarried on my second, my gut instinct was to get this test done as i only have on more free go of IVF on the NHS & i didn't want to waste it. im so glad i did as it has come back positive, my doctor (dr gauzvani) advised me to use the soya option (intralipid) for treatment as it has the least amount of risks for myself & the baby once im pregnant (fx). i will have to have it done intravenousley 10 days before embryo transfer & then once a month until i am 4 mths pregnant. i will also be using the pessaries (a waxy bullet you insert rectually twice a day & after embryo transfer i am able to do it vaginally - this is normal procedure of IVF treatment)

i will be starting this next month so i will let you know how i get on, i hope that you are able to get the help you need.

hollee x


----------



## Carmina29

hi hollee!. Thanks for sharring your story. I'm sorry to hear about your loss!. 
I have heard about this treatment and even read a success story that sure will inspire. https://news.bbc.co.uk/local/derby/hi/people_and_places/newsid_9341000/9341101.stm
I do believe in Nk cells theory and look forward to talk with my new physician that wants to help us. My story is so long and sure I won't have time to tell it. But still-we were told we have higher chances for a successful pregnancy.!!! I'm so happy and so excited!!! 
I'm happy for every woman out there that succeeded to accomplish her dream. This mean there is story to tell that will bring hope for someone. Good luck with your treatment!!! 
Please keep us posted. Look forward to hear only good news!


----------



## babygt

Hollee,

That's great news, please do let us know how you get on

xx


----------

